# Travelling by air with mice...



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

I live in the US and I have a vague idea of the vast amount of money it costs to import mice from Europe. My best friend is living in a foreign "westernized" country. She offered to bring mice with her when she came back. Is this idea silly or feasible? Is it legal, affordable, etc to import mice this way (as carry-on luggage)? I don't know the specifics of animal airline travel in the country my friend is in; I'm trying to get a general idea as to whether this is worth my research time. I imagine it won't be too difficult to leave a country with critters, but I wonder what obstacles will be run into trying to import.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

So far no one has found a single airline that will allow rodents as a carry on pet. They consider them too dangerous...as they could get loose and chew important wires. It's a crap rule...but sadly true. There would be other issues as well, but the lack of carry on rodents is your biggest hurdle for that plan.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Ah, ok. I knew there must be a reason I haven't heard of anyone doing this before. I wonder why they don't worry about shipped mice escaping and causing mischief?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Shipped mice are kept in cargo, which has no a/c and no wires available. It's completely sealed separate from the cabin.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I had five mice flown to me. A 2 hour flight. They have to be in a airline approved carrier. And mine were given a quick check by Quarantine. Shouldnt be any problems just do the correct research.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I could have sworn Air Canada allows them in the cabin.


----------

